# Scales and Arpeggios



## trojan-rabbit

What are your best tips?


Any good online resources would be fine to  


Thanks


----------



## david johnson

tips regarding practice literature? for which instrument?

dj


----------



## trojan-rabbit

Sorry, I meant just basic technique tips for _piano_


----------



## david johnson

slow and precise until it's automatic, then increase speed.
add a variety of articulations.
wise fingering patterns.
all keys/ranges.

dj


----------



## artisan

Here is what I do. Slow and precise, make sure my hand is always in the right position, make sure I'm using my arm, make sure my hands are relaxed, make sure I'm not lifting my fingers to high. That is what my scales and arpeggio practice is like. Sooner or later, I'll be able to go so fast, it'll be a blur. Hey, I can do the key of c pretty fast...


----------

